# Well, it's that time of year again...



## DrMoriarty (4 May 2011)

Happy Star Wars Day to you all.


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 May 2011)

Sad or wha.........


----------



## horusd (4 May 2011)

Sue Ellen said:


> Sad or wha.........


 

Ah Sue Ellen be nice, remember some of the great lines and scenes from the original?

"Luke, I am your father" (yipes).
"Save us Obi One Kenobi, you're our only hope."
" The dark side is strong in him."

And of course the great lines from Yoda. The ugly little Jedi Master who can't string a proper sentence together:

" When 900 years old you reach, look as good you will not." Yoda.
" The dark side clouds everything. Impossible to see, the future is." Yoda.
" Always in motion, the future is." Yoda.

And the most famous one of all:

"May the force be with you".


----------



## boaber (4 May 2011)

horusd said:


> "Luke, I am your father"



Sorry horusd, I'm going to be a pedantic pete again!  Vader didn't say this.  It's actually 

Darth Vader: Luke, you do not yet realize your importance. You have only begun to discover your power. Join me, and I will complete your training. With our combined strength, we can end this destructive conflict and bring order to the galaxy.
Luke: I'll never join you! 
Darth Vader: If you only knew the power of the Dark Side. Obi-Wan never told you what happened to your father. 
Luke: He told me enough! He told me you killed him! 
*Darth Vader: No. I am your father. *
Luke: No. No. That's not true. That's impossible! 
Darth Vader: Search your feelings, you know it to be true! 
Luke: No! No! 


My favourite is from Han Solo just before he is frozen:

Princess Leia: I love you. 
Han Solo: I know.


----------



## Betsy Og (4 May 2011)

I do this with my son, we recently watched the trilogy (first time for me seeing them - 2 channel poverty land upbringing!!), so I go:

hhuugh huh (Darth Vader type breathing through fist) & then [name] hhuugh huh I am your father


It was funny the first 20 times, now it gets a groan/laughter.

I see its not actually the quote but I was aware of that apparent line years before I saw the films. Think it was a UK comedian commenting on how they used James Earl Jones' voice as "Luke, I am your father" in a broad West Country accent would have sounded out.

Other lines I like - "The Emporer does not share your optimism". Hoping to use it in a work context to those who would 'get it'.


----------



## Yorrick (4 May 2011)

Was your Chemist closed over the Bank Holiday or was it that you just forgot to take the tablets ?


----------



## boaber (4 May 2011)

Is it just me or was C3PO the most annoying character EVER!


----------



## Purple (4 May 2011)

It should have gone:
"I am your father"

"But you're black!"


----------



## TarfHead (4 May 2011)

Betsy Og said:


> Think it was a UK comedian commenting on how they used James Earl Jones' voice as "Luke, I am your father" in a broad West Country accent would have sounded out.


 
David Prowse, the actor who played Darth Vader appears at Star Wars conventions and the like (T4BB RDS 2009) signing photographs for anyone wanting to fork over €20.

Legend has it that he only became aware that they weren't going to use his voice was when he saw the movie for the first time.

And, IIRC, the actor used when they removed Vader's helmet was a 3rd actor.


----------



## Purple (4 May 2011)

TarfHead said:


> David Prowse, the actor who played Darth Vader appears at Star Wars conventions and the like (T4BB RDS 2009) signing photographs for anyone wanting to fork over €20.
> 
> Legend has it that he only became aware that they weren't going to use his voice was when he saw the movie for the first time.
> 
> And, IIRC, the actor used when they removed Vader's helmet was a 3rd actor.



In fairness Dart Vadar with a Welsh accent wouldn't have hit the mark.


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 May 2011)

Yorrick said:


> Was your Chemist closed over the Bank Holiday or was it that you just forgot to take the tablets ?


 
My sentiments exactly. Thank God I haven't a clue what they're talkin' about. Now if it was somethin' that Luka said on ER well that would be a different story


----------



## Betsy Og (4 May 2011)

Yorrick said:


> Was your Chemist closed over the Bank Holiday or was it that you just forgot to take the tablets ?


 
I find that offensive to persons who are dependent on medication for psychiatric reaons, how insensitive of you....


----------



## ney001 (4 May 2011)

DrMoriarty said:


> Happy Star Wars Day to you all.



Doc, you've been looking for love in Alderaan places!


----------



## boaber (4 May 2011)

Just wait until tomorrow, Revenge of the Fifth


----------



## Purple (4 May 2011)

Betsy Og said:


> I find that offensive to persons who are dependent on medication for psychiatric reaons, how insensitive of you....



What if it's not for psychiatric reasons?


----------



## Betsy Og (5 May 2011)

Purple said:


> What if it's not for psychiatric reasons?


 
Well I suppose blood pressure tablets or heart tablets etc wouldn't affect your cognitive ability/general mental state which I gather he was questioning.

(only messing btw - just illustrating how easy it is say something non-pc, I've had knuckles rapped here before about equally harmless stuff.)


----------



## Yorrick (5 May 2011)

Betsy Og I agree with you. Some of the cranks on this site are paranoid about offending anyone. 
ARE YOU A RACIST IF YOU HATE ALL OTHER RACES EQUALLY ??


----------



## Purple (6 May 2011)

Betsy Og said:


> Well I suppose blood pressure tablets or heart tablets etc wouldn't affect your cognitive ability/general mental state which I gather he was questioning.
> 
> (only messing btw - just illustrating how easy it is say something non-pc, I've had knuckles rapped here before about equally harmless stuff.)



I was talking about the recreational sort.


----------

